
Firefox OS support lands in EnyoJS 2.2 - cpeterso
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/03/firefox-os-support-lands-in-enyojs-2-2/
======
hackernews
Excellent.

We've written a few apps with EnyoJS and it is a pure pleasure to code with.
Not having to write endless lines of boilerplate code while gaining the
advantages of true encapsulation really helps you keep moving forward. It's
just not for mobile either, we've used it for a number of desktop browser
apps.

Really looking forward to the MVC bindings (backbone) coming soon.

------
bhaik
excellent!

